# لو مهتم بالكنترول والتطور التكنولجي ياريت تشرفنا



## ابن العميد (2 أبريل 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=323299#ixzz1qvEhQ5bA

*السلام عليكم 
دي صفحة انشاناها تم وضع فيديوهات تعليمية عن الكنترول والروبوتات والدوائر الالكترونية وكورسات وسيمنارات تتم كل فترة 
http://www.facebook.com/arabiaic
ودي صفحة للكورسات والسيمينارات منها المجانية ومنها اللي بأجر تقام حاليا في مصر 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Engine...3460107?ref=ts


لما تدخل الصفحات ياريت اعمل اعجاب او مشاركة لنشر الخير بين المهندسين

وشكرا*​


----------



## مهندسة السيطرة (7 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ... انا مشتركه جديده في النتدى ومااعرف طريقة التواصل ... بس انا محتاجه بحث جدا ضروري ...بحث في مادة السيطره.(second order analysis system)
وشكرا


----------

